# Cage Rage - Complete Embaressment to England & MMA



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

After watching Cage Rage 27 I'm sick of their tacky, unprofessional and butchered promotion, the poor representation of MMA due to bad promotion and poor quality fighters. This company does this sport no favours and supports the image of 'human cock fighting' that people in the boxing world use to describe MMA.

Yes there has been some great fighters in CR but for the most part their fights are technically horrendous brawls that don't represent this sport at all well. I haven't cringed so much in a long time. A lot of the fighters don't even seem to be at all athletic or well versed in any martial arts discipline. It more seems that the fighters are just classless thugs turned cage fighters. It's just cage fighting to a lot of the fans here too, not a beautiful sport which is how I see it.

At UK UFC events the crowd is swarming with the same type of people, meat head thugs. I have seen loads of people getting rowdy and getting kicked out at the UFC shows here, it's completely embarrassing and a less than ideal following and show of support for MMA in this country.

From the loud mouthed owner talking crap on the mic to the ear raping fight announcer, from the constant bad camera angles and control to the bad commentators, and from the apparent lack of brain cells among fighters and fans alike I am embarrassed that this event is the face of English MMA. 

It's no surprise they can't fill arenas, and now we have the opportunity to go to UFC events why would anyone other than family and friends want to see that?

I'll probablly get neg repped for this but don't worry I won't put my yellow cardigan on and start head butting anyone for it.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

While I did not see the event in question, I do agree on your sentiment about Cage Rage. The UFC was the first MMA promotion I discovered and very few things can compete with it in my view. 

I do watch other promotions on tv sometimes and Cage Rage is especially bad. I have been to see Cage Wars twice in Glasgow and I really enjoy it when im there but on tv its looks awful with technically inept fighters for the most part.

With Cage Rage it just looks and sounds awful with the horrific MC and typically sub par fights. Maybe soemthing UK based will eventually get the money and be able to compete or hopefully Cage Rage will step up its game. With the UFC looking to do 3 or 4 events in the UK a year Cage Rage really does have its work cut out.


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

Having been to a both shows in the UK i afraid to say i think alot of it is the type of "fan" that is attracted to it in UK. At cage rage there were more fights in the audiance than in the cage, and the complete lack of understanding of the ground game from most of the fighters and the crowd, which really brought the spectacle down in my view. 
At UFC 75 i thought would be totally different, and it may just have been where i was sitting but, twice we had to wait to get back to our seats cos fights had broken out in the stands and we were sitting behind a row of complete morons who just abused the fighters every time the fight hit the ground. 
I know there are alot of die hard MMA fans here in the UK, who understand the sport and appreciate all facets of it. But unfortunately it does attract alot of complete tools who just go to drink and get in a fight, presumably its what the football hooligans do when they not watching football. Think Cage Rage just markets to these idiots cos they make up most of there fan base. If the people in the audiance stopped acting like they wanted human cock fighting maybe they would change the shows marketing. Also anyone else reckon they stand them up way to quickly in cage rage. I have to admit after i watched CR20 live i have stopped watching it altogether so it migh have changed.
Am interested to know if people in the US have as much trouble with fights in the audience at UFC events as I did in LOndon. Fed up of idiots who go to these events wanting to get into a fight and ruin other ppl nights.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I have never seen fights at Cage Wars with crowds of about 3000 people in Glasgow, but i can imagine that fights may be a common occurance at larger events. With regards to the ground game it can be very difficult to see what is happening on the ground when you are in a crowd.

Sadly i think figthing is just part of our culture


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i know what u mean about british mma fans being hooligans and stuff who just want to see a cage fight. i train MMA at a gym here in england and a coupel of teh guys i train with were in an event held by an organisation called UWC (ultimate warrior challenge. i dont think its telivised or anything) which i went to watch to support them and the people from my gym respect teh sport and things but some of the people fighting there are just liek hooligans saying stuff liek "yh im a cage fighter you dont wonna mess with me" etc etc and some of teh fans there are just the same. im happy no one from the gym i train at lost to these bunch of twa*s. but it realy does give britsh MMA and MMA as a full a bad reputation. we need a better and more organised event or cage rage realy needs to sort out its shows.


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> i know what u mean about british mma fans being hooligans and stuff who just want to see a cage fight. i train MMA at a gym here in england and a coupel of teh guys i train with were in an event held by an organisation called UWC (ultimate warrior challenge. i dont think its telivised or anything) which i went to watch to support them and the people from my gym respect teh sport and things but some of the people fighting there are just liek hooligans saying stuff liek "yh im a cage fighter you dont wonna mess with me" etc etc and some of teh fans there are just the same. im happy no one from the gym i train at lost to these bunch of twa*s. but it realy does give britsh MMA and MMA as a full a bad reputation. we need a better and more organised event or cage rage realy needs to sort out its shows.



While I agree with what you say what can they do tho the promotions are businesses how can they stop twats buying tickets? 

Its the same with football and at certain gigs.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

MalkyBoy said:


> While I agree with what you say what can they do tho the promotions are businesses how can they stop twats buying tickets?
> 
> Its the same with football and at certain gigs.


yh i hear what your saying, its true they cant stop twats buying tickets, but i think they should have more security so if people start to get a lil rowdy they cna just throw em straight out, word would get round to people to stop being twats or they get thrown out


----------



## Hawkeye6287 (Mar 25, 2008)

I not sure,but maybe if the promoters and commentators concentrated more on teh technical aspects of the fighting instead of just shouting "nut im son" (not an actual quote) then it might attract a better audiance. It might also help if it got some mainstream media coverage, instead of just a column in the Sun, by a guy who is a complete plank. The negitive attiude towards mma is not helped by the country's leading promotion being Cage Rage (even the name sounds thuggish) and until more people can be exposed to more skilful and professional promotions i cant see things changing. Unfortuantely you have to go to the US or japan to find them, and would be alot easier if we had more UK talent making it big in those orgs. 
I mean Bisping is headlining the next UK event and I bet there will not be a single bit of coverage by a UK newspaper or news show. Except for the sun who will proply say the ufc not as good as cage rage cos its too much rolling around on the floor and not enough killing or some other bollcks. 
Am actually thinking of going into journalism just to enlighten the masses on the sport of MMA (in the UK)


----------



## ELGEE (Jul 14, 2008)

i agree 100% with the first post, cr is pretty shitty, 
it would be much better if they got rid of the stupid ott promoters and got 
2 good presenters instead.

its embarresing .


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

Bob Pataki said:


> After watching Cage Rage 27 I'm sick of their tacky, unprofessional and butchered promotion, the poor representation of MMA due to bad promotion and poor quality fighters. This company does this sport no favours and supports the image of 'human cock fighting' that people in the boxing world use to describe MMA.
> 
> Yes there has been some great fighters in CR but for the most part their fights are technically horrendous brawls that don't represent this sport at all well. I haven't cringed so much in a long time. A lot of the fighters don't even seem to be at all athletic or well versed in any martial arts discipline. It more seems that the fighters are just classless thugs turned cage fighters. It's just cage fighting to a lot of the fans here too, not a beautiful sport which is how I see it.
> 
> ...


Dude, I agree with everything you say. Im a Brit and agree English fight fans are badass wannabes. The Baroni incident says it all. Regardless of his antics, I respect Baroni because he made it to UFC. That dick sucker who butted him obviously doesnt know who he is. Baroni should have fucked him up, the dumb mother fucker.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

ELGEE said:


> i agree 100% with the first post, cr is pretty shitty,
> it would be much better if they got rid of the stupid ott promoters and got
> 2 good presenters instead.
> 
> its embarresing .


If you mean the two bald guys, they own the company I think.

I'm glad I'm not alone here, although this site is for real MMA fans so I would have been surprised if anyone on here couldn't see the reality of the joke that is CR.

Lets face it, CR used to have half decent crowd sizes but the arena at 27 was really empty, the UFC are really pushing through in the UK now and it will only be a matter of time before CR will fold. They get Phil Baroni and still have an empty arena, it's a clear sign that the whole organisation and promotion is being run into the ground.

I think CR is in a state of desperation now where they will try anything to survive. Even when I first started watching UFC and had no idea about the real world of MMA, I still couldn't stand CR promotion so it's not tough times that has caused this type of promotion, it's the clowns that own it.

On the subject of some of the fans being complete morons, all you can do is promote MMA and not cage fighting. Push the real beauty of the sport in terms of each heavily used discipline (BJJ, Muay Tai etc). Promote the event in a professional manner and steer clear of the cage brawl image that CR has adopted.

With that said, maybe that's far from a solution considering the large amount of idiots at UK UFC events. It's a tough one to analyse really, because the UFC builds their fighters and they become so famous that even idiots who don't appreciate all aspects of MMA will want to see UFC stars. The UFC do promote MMA well I think, yet in the UK the audiences are still full of idiots. I guess when you put two guys in a cage to fight in England, the drinking and yob culture of this country will drag along with it.


----------



## Wanna-be (Apr 23, 2007)

I was about to make a similar thread, actually. Maaan, I've only watched the main event, but it was freakin' horrible. Lots of verbal mistakes from the commentators. Calling a kimura for an armbar f.ex. They just sounded like they didn't know shit about what they were saying. They sounded like mainstream fans, really. Terrible.

Also, the referee stood them up just after Baroni had gotten mount. Sure, he wasn't really busy, but still, he advanced in position.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

When the ref stood them up after Baroni got the mount I literally shouted 'what the ****!?' at the screen.

Awful, truly awful.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Totally agree with the whle concept of this quote. What happened with baroni was a disgrace to mma and i hope cage rage do somthing about it. I was at ufc 85 and dnt get me wrong the crowd were enjoying themsleves and shouting a little abuse towards the fighters but the majority of it was in good will, however what you see at cage rage you dont see at the majority of the ufc events here in the uk. 

Cage rage have gone downhill and i cant see them going back up, they attract the wrong crowds and alot of there fighters are one dimensional. Whenever i watch a cage rage event the first thing i say in almost very fight is he would have lost or bin knocked out if he had done that in the ufc. I think it defintly needs new promoters and better fighters on the cards.


----------



## renato9000 (Jul 24, 2008)

yeah i agree also i think cage rage needs to grow a lot but we got to give it time i remember watching the first ufc events and they were strugling a bit too i think with time they have every thing to put up great show for the real fan who will start showing up to the events after they get more professional great threat to start allways compared the two.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Cage Warriors is the best UK MMA organisation.

I agree with you, Cage Rage is a joke. It's a shame, I just hate everything about it, apart from Imanari.


----------



## ELGEE (Jul 14, 2008)

renato9000 said:


> yeah i agree also i think cage rage needs to grow a lot but we got to give it time i remember watching the first ufc events and they were strugling a bit too i think with time they have every thing to put up great show for the real fan who will start showing up to the events after they get more professional great threat to start allways compared the two.


I see what you are saying but CR already has a template to work from as the UFC have already shown the rest of the world how it should look etc, also unless the quality of the shows goes up then the real fans wont come to watch.


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

As with most people on here, I cant agree more. Over the past 12-18 months Cage Rage has gone from a bad promotion with prospects to a complete shower of shit.

I have been to a few Cage Rage events but found myself getting wound up by the complete morons in the crowd, booing, fighting each other.. I just had enough! I honestly do think that Cage Rage's policy was to market itself towards these people.

When I watched Cage Rage on the TV (like the last one that was on NutsTV) the last ounce of respect and pride for Cage Rage went out of the window, it was that bad. I cant knock Dave O'Donnells love for MMA, you can see it when he talks that he truely loves the sport and has his heart in it, and I respect that. However, I think he needs to pass the mic to somebody who does that thing for a living, he just aint cut out to present a TV programme!

Don't get me wrong, I am the most passionate of brits, and want our fghters and promotions to kick ass. We have some good fighters coming through and fighting in the smaller shows such as Fx3, UWC, rough house etc - so I will be putting my effort and money into these from now on.. definitely not Cage Rage for the time being.

I think Cage Rage's move away from Wembley and to the smaller Troxy in East London is a good move. They must of been leaking more money at Wembley than my grans colostomy bag, and lemme tell you, that leaks a lot!!

There are fighters on CR that I think are pretty decent and deserve a chance on a bigger stage, the likes of Al Turk, Grove, Mills, Pickett etc, but there is a lot of dead wood that gets on the card time and time again.

However, without a 'major' promotion in the UK such as Cage Rage where are the fighters that are looking to step up going to fight?? Believe it or not, I actually think that UK MMA needs cage rage. It needs a globally recognised brand to put fighters in the shop window.

Lets just all pray for a miracle. Lets prey that cage rage, somehow, turns itself around and gets back on track, that it gets some quality, a decent production team and presenter, and helps UK MMA.


----------



## ELGEE (Jul 14, 2008)

wozza said:


> As with most people on here, I cant agree more. Over the past 12-18 months Cage Rage has gone from a bad promotion with prospects to a complete shower of shit.
> 
> I have been to a few Cage Rage events but found myself getting wound up by the complete morons in the crowd, booing, fighting each other.. I just had enough! I honestly do think that Cage Rage's policy was to market itself towards these people.
> 
> ...


you talk sense bro, and i agree with everything you said 100%.

good stuff.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

It's the NutsTV allegiance that pisses me off, they have brought MMA down into the tacky lads mag world and cheapened an awesome sport.


----------



## renato9000 (Jul 24, 2008)

like wozza mentioned above i think mma needs cage rage. im not a real big fan and i think cage rage has gonne from bad to worst but its still one of the biggest uk mma organization and i think they put up some great fights from time to time and i know as soon as they realize that they have every thing to grow such as ufc did i know they are going to work on professionalizing there events so we can get some real fans not some drunken a** mofos that are only there to see people get hurt not for the fight it self i allways say that this is a new sport and its going to take time for people to learn it. great post i hope cage rage sees something like this and do something about it


----------



## MMA Warrior (Jun 10, 2008)

Bob Pataki said:


> After watching Cage Rage 27 I'm sick of their tacky, unprofessional and butchered promotion, the poor representation of MMA due to bad promotion and poor quality fighters. This company does this sport no favours and supports the image of 'human cock fighting' that people in the boxing world use to describe MMA.
> 
> Yes there has been some great fighters in CR but for the most part their fights are technically horrendous brawls that don't represent this sport at all well. I haven't cringed so much in a long time. A lot of the fighters don't even seem to be at all athletic or well versed in any martial arts discipline. It more seems that the fighters are just classless thugs turned cage fighters. It's just cage fighting to a lot of the fans here too, not a beautiful sport which is how I see it.
> 
> ...


Nice one man, I totally agree with you - good fights are extremley rare - and thats coming from a guy who lives in the UK


----------



## tthriller (May 19, 2009)

Bob Pataki said:


> If you mean the two bald guys, they own the company I think.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not alone here, although this site is for real MMA fans so I would have been surprised if anyone on here couldn't see the reality of the joke that is CR.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have explain it better. Thank you much.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

The classeyness ladder is from lowest to highest:

Cage Rage
All the other random no money promotions
UFC
All Japanese Promotions
PRIDE


----------

